# Multicore fault tolerance



## bharadhwaj89 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi guys,
I'm working on a multicore fault tolerance project in FreeBSD.

I have some basic doubts as follows:

How does kernel or ULE scheduler know how many cores there are in the system?
Where to obtain the state of CPUs in source code?
Is there any document or book that directly talks about FreeBSD source code (not handbook)?


----------



## throAU (Feb 10, 2012)

I believe there are a couple of other handbook-like documents, the one you may want to look at (as a starting point) is the developer's handbook:


----------

